# Es wird wärmer !



## Bobster (22. Dezember 2009)

Super !
Weihnachtsurlaub und hier, heute +4  :q

Da werde ich doch gleich 'mal wieder die
geflochene auf die Spule kloppen und für ein 
Stündchen los ziehen.


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ich denke auch gerade über ne 2-3 Tagessession nach.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hier ist der Schnee gerade zu Regen geworden und der gefrorene Boden tut sein übrigens dazu. Ich werde jetzt noch 10 Minuten warten, die Autoreifen gegen Kufen ersetzten und dann ab zum Angeln


----------



## LocalPower (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

|kopfkrat ich verfluch es gerade. Wollte eigentlich heute auch los, aber bei den Strassenverhältnissen momentan kann man das vergessen |uhoh: Hier regnets seit heut morgen. War gerade mal das Auto anschaun und das ist die reinste Eisskulptur geworden. 

Da lob ich mir doch den strengen Frost der letzten Tage. Ich war Samstag bei -15°C angeln. Am Wasser und unter einer Brücke wars aber etwas wärmer und die Fische bissen die gut 3 Stunden wie Sau :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi,
im Kölner Raum haben wir fast +3 Grad , da kann man ja fast wieder ohne Jacke losziehen , wenns so bleibt ist unser Weihnachtsangeln gesichert.
Gruß Udo


----------



## bobbl (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Zum kotzen das Wetter...


----------



## Tobbes (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Lieber kalt und trocken, als nass und warm, wenn man 3 Grad+ als warm bezeichnen will. Schlimmeres Wetter gibts für mich nicht!

Hab mich schon auf kommenden Montag gefreut, bei -10 im Thermoanzug am Wasser zu sitzen!


----------



## Bobster (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

20 Grad im Schatten  
Es taut, es taut, es taut.

Herrlichster Sonnenschein und die weiße Pracht
schmilzt dahin.
Ich hoffe es bleibt jetzt tagsüber dauerhaft
in den plus Bereichen......
...dann ist zum 1.Mai hoffentlich alles wieder auf !


----------



## zanderzone (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

#:|laola:|laola:


----------



## Wunstorfer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

1.Mai?|bigeyes Ich wollte eigentlich im März wieder regelmässig los!|evil:


----------



## bulldog81 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ich hoffe doch das wier mitte März spetestens wieder in die ostsee können,und nicht erst im Mai

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



bulldog81 schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe doch das wier mitte März spetestens wieder in die ostsee können*,und nicht erst im Mai
> 
> Mfg.Ingo




Anbaden?|kopfkrat:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ralle2609 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

oh ich glaub fast alle sitzen auf heißen kohlen endlich wieder ans wasser zu kommen.

bei uns ist es leider so das es wohl noch etwas dauert wenn ich mir die 25cm schneedecke und das über 15cm dicke eis ansehe
aber warten


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Wenn mal mal auf das Datum achtet, an dem das Thema eröffnet wurde, können wohl manche den Winter nicht leiden (ist ironisch gemeint, nicht persönlich#6).
Aber so langsam könnte ich auch wieder ein paar Stunden am Wasser vertragen!!!:k Noch sind (fast) alle Gewässer in meiner Umgebung zugefroren.:c:c
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Wolfsburger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Seh ich genau so.
So langsam reicht es.
Konnte nun seid Mitte Dezember nicht mehr raus :v


----------



## Errmy (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ihr ward schon wenigstens Angeln, ich hab meinen Schein erst seit November und wollte in diesem Jahr eigentlich schon viel früher ans Wasser!


----------



## phoenix1987 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



> Ihr ward schon wenigstens Angeln, ich hab meinen Schein erst seit November und wollte in diesem Jahr eigentlich schon viel früher ans Wasser!/QUOTE]
> 
> seh ich genauso war seit November einmal mit der spinrute los und seit dem net mehr aber bei uns waren es heute gute plus grade |laola: vielleicht gehts dies wochenende wieder los:vik:#:


----------



## olaf70 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ja genau,des Winters eisige Faust ist gebrochen. Jeder einzelne Finger!:q
Ich hol erstmal den Rasenmäher raus!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ja genau,des Winters eisige Faust ist gebrochen. Jeder einzelne Finger!:q
> Ich hol erstmal den Rasenmäher raus!


 
Warum nur den Rasenmäher? Wir haben schon die Gartenstühle auf die Terrasse gestellt und schon ein Beet angelegt... aber Rasen iss auch schon gemäht:q.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## goolgetter (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Man ihr seid aber fleißig, ich warte damit bis mal endlich die ersten Grünflächen zu sehen sind. ... Aber dann... mit Schwung! :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi,
 blauer Himmel und gerade geht die Sonne auf und das bei  +4 Grad .
 Wenns jetzt so bleibt dann haben meine Palmen den Winter im Garten auch überlebt .#6
 Gruß aus Holland,
 Gruß Udo


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Idyllisch


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Guuuuden!|wavey:

Bei uns wird am Samstag angegrillt.

Getreu dem Motto: *"Grill against the Winter!" *:q

Es soll zwar wieder kälter werden, aber davon darf man sich einfach nicht schrecken lassen...

Lecker Nackensteak, Nudelsalat, Baguette, Knobibutter und Bierchen.
Der Sommer kommt!!!


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi,
ja , ich mache heute oder morgen auch den Grill mal wieder an , wir machen das nicht vom Wetter abhängig.
Und Grillkohle habe ich eh immer auf Vorrat hier und anschließend wird dann ein Feuerchen gemacht , da kommt das Kind im Manne wieder zum Vorsschein :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## sunny (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Habe heute morgen was grünes im Garten gesehen |bigeyes, wurde sofort mit ner Schaufel voll Schnee bekämpft :q.

Ist ja wohl nen Frechheit, dass sich der Rasen durch die Schneedecke traut . 


Endlich :vik:, wir werden dann auch gleich nächste Woche angrillen. Dieses WE komme ich da leider nicht zu, Mist |gr:.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



sunny schrieb:


> Endlich :vik:, wir werden dann auch gleich nächste Woche angrillen. Diese WE komme ich da leider nicht zu, Mist |gr:.



Hi,
angrillen Ende Februar ????
Angrillen war am 3. Jannuar :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Moin,das sind doch mal erfreuliche Nachrichten,es soll nächste Woche in Teilen Deutschlands bis zu 12° warm werden#6#6#6:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Udo561 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi,
das ist doch mal ein schöner Morgen , noch etwas frisch mit 1 Grad , aber die Sonne scheint .
Und ich bekomme mein Boot nicht aufs Wasser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wunstorfer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

+5, Sonne und blauer Himmel :l

Kanalbrassen gebt acht, bald gehts mit dem pickern los.:q


----------



## Duke-982 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

ich will auch wieder raus und ab zum see, meine frau und ich wollen endlich angeln gehen:c:c:c:c


----------



## paul hucho (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Bei mir fäng es grade an zu schneien.:c:c:c


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

-2  / +1 Grad  ; Schneesturm  und immernoch alles Weit und Breit zugefrohren ! So schön wie son Winter ja auch sein kann , so langsam :ves mich an ! :r  Und Morgens immer diese Sauglatten Straßen ... der Weg zur Bushaltestelle is zum Abenteuer geworden  |uhoh:#d

mfg fishcatcher99 |wavey:

P.S : Auf baldigen Sonnenschein und mind + 10 Grad #g


----------



## angler4711 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Jetzt wieder -1C, es ist zum durch drehen!


----------



## Wolfsburger (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Bei uns stralend blauer Himmel.
Keine Wolke ist zu sehen.
Aber der Schnee liegt immer noch.


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hohenfelde.... es taut :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi,
na ja , Montag solls hier in NL bis zu 12 Grad warm werden , da sollten auch die letzten Teiche so langsam mal auftauen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Celtic-hero (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Also ich war grade mal beim Vereinssee, am Ufer fängt es ganz langsam und zaghaft an zu tauen:vik:

Aber ich denke schönes Angeln dauert noch ca. zwei Wochen :v


----------



## Bassey (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Im April kommt das dicke Anangeln für mich!!!

Sowohl Karpfen als auch Waller sind dieses jahr sowas von fällig!


----------



## knutemann (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hier +4 Grad und der eisige D...k schmilzt dahinne:vik:


----------



## jongens (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Sonnenschein,blauer Himmel bei +4 Grad und der Schnee ist fast komplett weg. Es geht aufwärts:vik:


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Bei uns scheint grad die Sonne,da wirds einem gleich "warm ums Herz"


----------



## wusel345 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

*Leute, schaut mal auf den Kalender! Es ist Mitte/Ende Februar.* 

Das Wetter stimmt und die Temperaturen auch. Sicher ist das kein Wetter zum Angeln, aber das wird sich zu 100% ändern und der erste Ansitz bei mollig warmen 15°C wird dann umso geiler (wenigstens gehts mir so). Ich fahre jetzt öfter mal raus zum See und schaue mir an, wo ich demnächst wieder sitzen werde, denke an die dicken Waller, die im See rumschwimmen und an die vergangene Saison. Mir hilft es und hält mich be Laune.

Also, Geduuuuuuuuld |wavey:


----------



## Bobster (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

...bei uns ist es über Nacht sowas von warm geworden,
dass 5cm Schnee gefallen ist |gr:


----------



## potter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hmpf... heut morgen aus m Fenster geguckt: 10cm Neuschnee!! |bigeyes
Bin dann mal Schnee wegschaufeln #d#d


----------



## olaf70 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ach wat! Das sind die letzten Zuckungen des Winters! 
Positiv denken!!


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi,
trotz Sonne und +6 Grad gestern ist unser Vereinsgewässer immer noch gefroren , aber bei gemeldeten 10-12 Grad für diese Woche dürfte das jetzt schnell wegtauen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

ich wollte heute den ersten kleinen ansitz mit der feederrute machen aber NEIN ! alles noch dicht gefroren bis auf den letzten cm² das ist doch alles mist -.-*

sommer komm her ich will dich :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

IHR GRILLT IM FEBRUAR 
is ja geil
ich werd mich am samstag nach essen zur angelsportmesse aufmache und
in 2 wochen zum ersten mal angeln gehen


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> IHR GRILLT IM FEBRUAR
> is ja geil



Hi,
nicht nur im Februar , wir grillen das ganze Jahr durch 
Bin ja schon froh das meine Freundin so einen Blödsinn mitmacht und mich nicht für irre hält :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

@ udo 
ja da kannst du froh sein wir grillen nur selten


----------



## wusel345 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

So sehen unsere Seen zur Zeit aus. Z.B. der Sonnenhügel bei Ladbergen. Nix mit Angeln. Alles dicht.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hallo Gemeinde,

auch hier wird es nun endlich wärmer. Heute morgen hatten wir immerhinn schon 26 Grad! Und der Schnee ist auch schon fast weg, nur noch 110 cm.
Achso, ich vergas es waren minusgrade.

Petri
Detlef


----------



## Bassey (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> auch hier wird es nun endlich wärmer. Heute morgen hatten wir immerhinn schon 26 Grad! Und der Schnee ist auch schon fast weg, nur noch 110 cm.
> Achso, ich vergas es waren minusgrade.
> ...



Und was willst du uns damit sagen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



Bassey schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns damit sagen? |kopfkrat


 

E=mc²

:q


----------



## matchbox (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Moin,

oh man, ich bin auf turkey. Würde voll gerne angeln gehen, kann aber erst wieder im März in Ostfriesland angeln.
Hier an der luxemburgischen Grenze habe ich keine Angelsachen (außer einer handvoll Wobbler *g*), da mein Zeug bei meinen Eltern rumfliegt. Ich kann also noch nicht einmal an meiner Ausrüstung rumbasteln *schnüff*
Hab jetzt schon ´nen Katalog durchgeblättert um mir Sachen rauszusuchen, die ich für diese Saison benötige 

Viele Grüße an die anderen Ungeduldigen und natürlich auch an die glücklichen, die gerade angeln gehen können.

Matchbox


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

|bigeyes gestern war es schon so schööön anner Ostsee - heute morgen wieder 10cm Neuschnee |uhoh:
langsam kann ich das Zeug nicht mehr sehen |gr:


----------



## Borg (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

So, wenn es bei uns so weitergeht, kann am nächsten Wochenende geangelt werden! |laola:|jump:

Wenn es jetzt wieder anfängt zu frieren, krieg ich Pickel! |gr:

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## wusel345 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Zitat:
[Wenn es jetzt wieder anfängt zu frieren, krieg ich Pickel! |gr:]

Antwort:
Gegen Pickel hilft Hühner- oder Taubenmist |supergri. 

Gegen den Frost kannst nix machen ausser, du hast nen riesiges Warmluftgebläse und pustest den See, Fluss oder Teich frei. Wenn ja, sag Bescheid und ich komme angerauscht zum Angeln  |supergri.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Grad eben hab ich die ersten Kraniche dieses Jahr gesehen. 
Das hat sowas von Vorfrühling.....:vik:


----------



## olaf70 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

...und ich die ersten Mücken!


----------



## potter (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Bei uns haben die "Hohlgänse" (=Kraniche) auch gestern den ersten Überflug gemacht|laola:
Die Zeit ist auf unserer Seite! Jeah!


----------



## Borg (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

@ Wusel

Laut Wetterbericht, sollen hier diese Woche keine Minusgrade mehr kommen. Heute morgen war schon der ein oder andere See partiell vom Eis befreit.....kannst am Wochenende also angeln kommen :q. Bring Regenklamotten mit :g.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## quandle (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

sers,

war am sa. bei meinem weier ! kann gerade noch drauf stehen , am rand beginnts zu schmelzen.

kann man sagen wie lange es ca. dauert bis er offen ist ?
die nächsten tage hats so um die 10c am tag und 0 in der nacht.

ich persönlich schätze so 2-3 wochen da er auch noch im wald ist :v

gruß


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

wir haben hier noch  um diese zeit 7,7°c plus
teiche sind alle knüppelhart gefroren,bach ist frei,werde morgen evtl. mal losziehen|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## wusel345 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Zitat quandle:
[kann man sagen wie lange es ca. dauert bis er offen ist ?
die nächsten tage hats so um die 10c am tag und 0 in der nacht.]


Man kann. Du musst nur die Eisschmelzgeschwindigeit (ESG/std), die du bei Tageslicht mit dem Eisschmelzgeschwindigkeitsmessgerät gemessen hast, anhand der Formel E(schmelz) = Q/Rx2,5467 x (PxY/3) in Relation zur Aussentemperatur setzen, den daraus errechneten Wert mit der Tabelle von E. Eisig & P. Frost vergleichen, den abgelesenen Koeffizienten mit sich selber 5 x multiplizieren, dreimal um den See rennen, dabei alle 20m auf einem Bein hüpfen und dich dabei im Kreis drehen. Die dabei vergangene Zeit misst du und setzt sie oben für P in die Tabelle ein. So errechnest du den genauen Tag, an dem der See eisfrei wird. :q:q:q

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## quandle (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

dann is ja alles klar #6


----------



## bobbl (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

9 Grad


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Umzug und Renovierung der alten Wohnung sind fast abgeschlossen - und es wird so langsam, ich traue mich das Wort kaum in den Mund zu nehmen,_ Frühling_, ich sags mal ganz leise, nicht dass doch noch das Väterchen Frost...

Ich bin jedenfalls bereit zum ersten Ausflug!


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

wie lange wirds wol dauern bis die teiche wieder frei sind?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> wie lange wirds wol dauern bis die teiche wieder frei sind?


 

Wenn es jetzt ein paar Tage durchgehend regnen sollte, kann das ganz schnell gehen. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Paradize (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Bei uns hat es auch fleißig geregnet und jede Menge Schnee ist verschwunden 

Da bei uns die Saison eh erst ab dem 01.04 wieder startet mach ich mir keine ob die Seen zugefroren sind


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> wir haben hier noch um diese zeit 7,7°c plus
> teiche sind alle knüppelhart gefroren,bach ist frei,werde morgen evtl. mal losziehen|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:


 

Bist du im Wahn???
|kopfkrat:vik:|kopfkrat


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

aufjedenfall,genau wie alle anderen die  die auf bafos abfahren
und alle anderen angler auch


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

ich habe gerade mal im Internet nach gesehen wie das Wetter so werden soll.
Für die nächsten 14 Tagen sieht es nicht gerade gut aus. Temperaturen um die 5 Grad und Regen, Regen und noch mal Regen es ist zum :v

Der Frühling braucht noch etwas.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Für die nächsten 14 Tagen sieht es nicht gerade gut aus


 

Mach dir mal kein Kopf. Alles über 5 Tage Vorhersage ist ein rechht gewagtes Glücksspiel. Wie gesagt, schau mer mal, dann seh mer scho. :vik:


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

auch bei 5 grad kann man angeln gehen!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> auch bei 5 grad kann man angeln gehen!


 

ach nee, du bist ja ein ganz schlauer:vik:


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

ja du laut deiner signatur auch:m#g


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ja du laut deiner signatur auch:m#g


 
genau, deswegen verstehen wir uns auch so super |wavey:


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

dann mal auf ein fischreiches 2010!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> dann mal auf ein fischreiches 2010!


 
so schlecht war bei mir 2009 auch wieder nicht, habe eigentlich sehr gut gefangen.

LG  René


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

ui jetzt kommt der ralle und gibt uns einen auf den aller wertesten  wegen ot


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ui jetzt kommt der ralle und gibt uns einen auf den aller wertesten wegen ot


 

ich bin unschuldig , er hat angefangen :m:m:m


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> ich bin unschuldig , er hat angefangen :m:m:m



falsch!

angelsüchto	AW: Es wird wärmer !
auch bei 5 grad kann man angeln gehen!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> falsch!
> 
> angelsüchto    AW: Es wird wärmer !
> auch bei 5 grad kann man angeln gehen!


 
du bist so gemein zu mir


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

wir sind soo gemein zu den anderen,spammen alles voll#d


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

wir haben nur den Winterkoller aber zum Glück wird das wetter ja besser:q:q:q


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

womit wir wieder beim thema wären
wenn ich wieder fit bin werde ich direkt losziehen zum  forellenbach!
sche*** aufs wetter


----------



## Fischhaker (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Endlich!:vik: Aber jetzt fangen bei uns die Schonzeiten für viele Fische an!:v
Naja hauptsache angeln!


----------



## yassin (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> aufjedenfall,genau wie alle anderen die die auf bafos abfahren
> und alle anderen angler auch


 
Schonzeit schon mal was von gehört? :vik:

...jaaa, die gilt auch für dich |bigeyes:m

hier hats den ganzen tag geschneit ist aber kaum was liegen geblieben und bei dir?!


----------



## vollkoma (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

hi, naja bei uns ist alles noch dicht auser die mulde aber so wie ich das heut gesehen habe geht es langsam aber sicher los das die ersten flecke in seen und teichen frei werden sah jedenfalls so aus, freu


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

@Yassin
ey  du *****
hier schneit es den ganzen Tag,aber bleibt Gott sei´ danke nichts liegen!
 Ich war letztens AUF dem Obersee Das war geil


----------



## Paradize (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Bei uns gabs jetzt über Nacht auch wieder Schnee , bleibt aber nicht viel liegen.


----------



## yassin (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

*12C°,Sonnenschein* und die Frisur sitzt.:g

war grad eben am Hausgewässer und am Einlauf sind schon gut 100x50m eisfrei :vik:
tendenz: schmelzend


----------



## Allex (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Bei uns sogar 15° in der Sonne...
Das ist eben die Rienrinne 
Langsam taut es auch bei uns...ich denk mal in einer Woche is unser ganzer kleiner Vereinsee wieder frei...

MfG Alex


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi,
ja , ich hoffe es auch , dauert schon verdammt lange bis 20 cm Eis schmelzen , aber am Wochenende sollte da schon was gehen , in NL solls um die 10 Grad warm bleiben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Paradize (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Wir haben heute richtig traumhaftes Angelwetter. Thermometer sagt 11,3C°. Strahlender Sonnenschein und keine  einzige Wolke am Himmel zu sehn.

Man ich will Angeln :c


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Morgen,
ist doch Wahnsinn , diese Nacht hatten wir + 9 Grad hier bei uns in NL .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Patrick S. (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Das Anglerblut beginnt langsam wieder zu kochen, der Frühling steht vor der Tür...sind heute morgen hier in Hannover schon 9 Grad...so kann es gerne weitergehen...


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



yassin schrieb:


> *12C°,Sonnenschein* und die Frisur sitzt.:g
> war grad eben am Hausgewässer und am Einlauf sind schon gut 100x50m eisfrei :vik:
> tendenz: schmelzend



Hi,

bei uns auch(Heute warens locker 15°,musste schon um 11Uhr die Jacke ausziehen),hatte Heute meinen ersten Abeitseinsatz an unseren 2 Bächen und 5 Seen,die Südseiten sind alle so 1-5m EISFREI#6

Nordseiten haben leider noch so 6-maximal 12cm dickes Eis.

Habt Ihr in euren Gewässern auch so prutal viele "warme" Quellen(vielleicht doofe Frage,aber hab kein Plan.... hab das Heute zum ersten mal gesehen)?

Sieht man aktuell ja ganz genau wo diese sind........bei uns sind das echt übelst viele.....oft alle 1-2m ein heller Punkt(sind fast aufgetaut denk 1-2 Tage dann sind die Eisfrei),hab ich nicht gewusst das Bagersseen so extrem viele warme Quellen haben....

*Langsam halt ichs nich mehr aus,*vorallem jetzt wo ich weiß das von mehreren Fischarten Mords Kaliber rumschwimmen....:k:k:k:k:k(sabber,sabber,sabber.....)

Pfiategott|wavey:


----------



## bobbl (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ich war heute Angeln, das war spitze!
Saisonerföffnung an nem kleinen Flüsschen mit 2 Grundruten.
Es hatte 10 Grad und Sonnenschein, gefangen habe ich in den 7 Stunden trotzdem nicht


----------



## yassin (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

mein Hausgewässer ist sogut wie frei!!!:z
am Auslauf sind nur noch rund 100x50m Eis und,dass ist wirklich nicht mehr viel bei der Wasserfläche.
ich hoffe, dass ich Morgen ein paar Stunden finde um die Saison endlich zu eröffnen #v#:


----------



## angelsüchto (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

@yassin,
dann gib mal gas morgen!
 hier heute mittag 15-16 grad, und angelschein ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## gründler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

......


----------



## Paradize (1. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Auf Wetterdienste hör ich schon lange nicht mehr , die erzähln meistens eh nur Müll


----------



## Knigge007 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Moin,


ich könnt abkotzen.....:v:v#q#q#q#q#q

Bei uns schneits wie aus EIMERN,liegen schonwieder 10cm Schnee und draußen ists arschkalt,weiß ja nicht wie unsere Seen nach den 4-5 warmen Tagen ausgesehen haben,aber wenn noch nicht alles Eis weg war,gefrieren die Seen jetzt bestimmt wieder zu#q#q#q......gestern Nacht Frost,vorgestern auch...und Heute das erste mal Frost tagsüber,ich lauf AMOK

Man man....jetzt war die weisse aa weg und jetzt gehts schonwieder los....


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Also hier hat die Nacht rund 10 - 15 cm Neuschnee gebracht und heute friert es wieder.


----------



## ELBkaida (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Vervollständige mal den Wetterrundflug durch die Rebuplik...
Ebenfalls Neuschnee um die 10cm und es schneit, schneit u. schneit! Damit siehts wohl überall gleich aus, wenn wann unsere Regionen mal als Dreieck verbindet....


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi,
hier in Holland haben wir ausnahmsweise mal keinen Neuschnee |supergri
Aber -1 Grad und ziemlich starken Wind .
Und mein Gartenteich ist auch schon wieder eingefroren #q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fanne (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

es ist ein ganz normaler winter !!

in den letzten 10 jahren waren wir nur verwöhnt was den winter anging !

doch prinzipiell ist er doch ganz normal...

meine Prognose... 

ab anfang April kann geangelt werden 


gruss


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ja,
pünktlich zur Schonzeit komme ich aufs Wasser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## fishcatcher99 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes schon wieder 11 cm #t#t#t ! 

Langsam halt ich s nich mehr aus : Mensch , WInter hab erbarmen ! #t


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hab gestern noch extra würmer geholt um zum ersten mal mit wurm zu dropshotten, und blick aus dem fenster: 15 cm weisse pest über nacht:vaber wenigstens scheint die sonne|rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ist schon komisch, das hier im "Es wird wärmer" Threat postings geschrieben werden, die Neuschnee und sinkende Temperaturen melden. Der lange Winter nimmt immer bizarrere Formen an.

Ich habe vorgestern eine sehr große Formation Kraniche auf ihrem Flug in den Norden gesehen, es _sollte _also wärmer werden.


----------



## Felipe95 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hallo,

bei uns über Nacht auch so viel Schnee wie wir den ganzen Winter über bisher noch nicht gehabt hatten !!!!

LG Felix


----------



## Knigge007 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

In der letzten Stunde ca 5cm Neuschnee...hab as ich vorhin ausm Haus bin geschippt....ne Stunde später siehts fast gleich aus als vorher...alle Straßen ungebant...man erkennt keine Gewege nichts....


----------



## fishcatcher99 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich habe vorgestern eine sehr große Formation Kraniche auf ihrem Flug in den Norden gesehen, es _sollte _also wärmer werden.



Hab Anfang Februar die ersten gesehen ... wärmer is es aber nich geworden , IM GEGENTEIL ! #q:v


----------



## yassin (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

hier liegen auch 5-10cm Schnee aber ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg zum Wasser :g
frei nach dem Motto: es gibt nur die falsche Kleidung.|supergri


----------



## Cobra HH (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

hier in hamburgs westen (Osdorf) schneit es seit gestern ca.18 h
aber mir ist es egal, weil bei uns ja noch schonzeit bis mitte mai ist


----------



## potter (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hmm, würd ich ja auch machen wenn nich alles strack gefroren wäre...
Langsam wirds echt ätzend...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



potter schrieb:


> Hmm, würd ich ja auch machen wenn nich alles strack gefroren wäre...
> Langsam wirds echt ätzend...



Ja würd ich auch , wenn der Tümpel nich zugefrohren were ... |bigeyes


----------



## Katteker (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hier, also mittig zwischen Hamburg und Bremen, über Nacht 6cm Neuschnee. Und dabei war grade erst der letze Rest der Pest weggeschmolzen...:v

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder inne Kirche und mit "dem da oben" mal ein ernstes Wörtchen reden...|krach:


----------



## flasha (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*


----------



## wusel345 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Es wird wärmer !!! 

Jepp, auf der uns gegenüberliegenden Halbkugel der Erde .

Hier wirds anscheinend immer kälter. Hat fast die ganze Nacht geschneit. Heute morgen durfte ich am Auto wieder Eis kratzen. Und ich Depp habe mich nach der Schneeschmelze schon auf Frühling eingestellt. 

Abeeeeeeeeeeeer: 

Wenn der Sommer so heiss wird wie der Winter kalt ist/war ... geiiiiiiil !!! Dann wird geangelt, bis die Rute ächzt und knarzt und das Getriebe der Rolle stöhnt .


----------



## knutemann (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hier (ca. 15 km nördl. Hannover) sind auch über Nacht 10-15 cm des weißen Drecks herunter gekommen|gr: und die Kraniche sind schon vor 14 Tagen Rtg. Norden geflogen. 4 Wochen zu früh|kopfkrat wenn in Meck Pomm auch wieder der Winter Einzug gehalten hat, bekommen die Kameraden aber mächtig kalte Füße und schieben Kohldampf auf ihrer Zwischenrast gen Skandinavien|uhoh:


----------



## Elbfischer3 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

jetzt aber.....Ende März wirds zweistellig und trotz der unsicheren Aussagen in Hinblick auf den Langzeittrend, kocht die Hoffnung hoch, dass dem Winter die Puste ausgeht. Ostern solls nach Rügen gehen und auf Eisschollenfischen hab ich dann eher keine Lust. Die Statistikwerte der letzten Jahre zeigten, dass Ende März die Kehrtwende kommt und der Frühling den Kampf mit dem Winter nach nur abklingenden Temperatureinbrüchen gewinnt - hoffen wir das Beste!!! |supergri


----------



## vollkoma (12. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hi Leute, habe gehört das es ab nächste woche mittwoch, donnerstag endlich wärmer werden soll und der winter ein ende hat und auch nicht mehr zurück kommen soll, wollen wir es ja mal hoffen 

Gruss aus Zwickau


----------



## olaf70 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Ja ja, echt stark! Die Schlechtwetterzeit auf der Arbeit ist vorbei. Jetzt hab ich keine Zeit zum Angeln mehr.


----------



## potter (12. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hurra, mein Urlaub ist ab Montag auch vorbei...#q
Aber es gibt ja noch Wochenenden!:vik:


----------



## Elbfischer3 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Manchen kann mans aber auch nicht recht machen...neeeeeneeeee 

Hoffen wir mal, dass die kalte Luft im Nordosten Europas auch da bleibt und wir einen Südostwind bekommen - dann kann der Frühling (und auch die gemütlichen Angelstunden) kommen!


----------



## potter (12. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> Manchen kann mans aber auch nicht recht machen...neeeeeneeeee



Doch, 5-10 Grad, bissl Sonne und aufgetaute Gewässer... achja und 2 Wochen Urlaub 
Aber wenns dafür nen super Sommer gibt kanns auch die nächsten 3 Wochen noch -20 Grad werden und 3 meter schneien...


----------



## Taskin (12. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



vollkoma schrieb:


> Hi Leute, habe gehört das es ab nächste woche mittwoch, donnerstag endlich wärmer werden soll und der winter ein ende hat und auch nicht mehr zurück kommen soll, wollen wir es ja mal hoffen
> 
> Gruss aus Zwickau


 
jop!!! hab ich auch gehört und gelesen, aber es soll nochmal eine kaltfront kommen... |motz:


----------



## bild (12. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Sonst labern alle vom Klimawandel. Jetzt recht sich der Winter!!


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (12. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

ich werde mich wohl nächste woche aufmachen
es soll ja eventuell wärmer werden jez nach den schneetagen


----------



## dukewolf (13. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*

Hier der Wetterbericht aus meiner Gegend.
Es sind ca 6 Grad - 
Seit 0.00Uhr schneit es wie verrückt.
Vor 2 Wochen war das Eis auf mein Teich nicht mehr begehbar, aber nun ist es wieder richtig stark zugefroren.  Zu Ostern gibt es wohl gefärbte Fischeier auf Eis.


----------



## Knigge007 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird wärmer !*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen war das Eis auf mein Teich nicht mehr begehbar, aber nun ist es wieder richtig stark zugefroren.  Zu Ostern gibt es wohl gefärbte Fischeier auf Eis.




Jupi war bei unsere Seen genau das gleiche, aber es soll auch Wunder geben......war am Samstag an den Seen bis auf einen See der nur in einem Eck noch gefroren ist waren alle anderen wirklich komplett aufgetaut...seither wirds ja Tag für Tag wärmer....denk bis zum WE ist auch das letzte Eck aufgetaut.

Heute Abend gabs nen MEGA GEILEN WETTERBERICHT #6#6#6:vik::vik::vik::vik:
*
Ab Mittwoch solls bis zu 20° warm werden,lool....*schon HARDCORE erst so kalt und dann auf einen Schlag so dermaßen warm.... aber wir können endlich ans Wasser gehen!!!!

Werd am Samstag gehen und wenn mein Kollege Sonntag nochmal Bock hat gehen wir gleich nochmal,nächste Woche gehen wir dann auch mal unter der Woche und natürlich wieder am WE.
*
Jetzt gehts aaaaab jetzt gehts aaaab......

PFIATE Winter MAN SIEHT SICH November Dezember,adeeee
*


----------

